# Michigan Froggers Meeting Sept. 27th @ Josh's Frogs



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

We will be hosting the next Michigan Froggers meeting on Saturday, September 27th from noon-4. I will be grilling (weather permitting). I just need a few people to bring some drinks and/or other food.

If you have anything you would like to bring to the meeting to sell or trade, please post it here.

I'd also like to buy enough burgers and dogs, so please post here if you are coming. If you decide at the last minute to come, that is fine. I just need a rough estimate.

Our address is not on a lot of maps and will NOT show up on your GPS. If you are set on using your GPS, program in the intersection of Lovejoy Rd. and Owosso Rd. and our subdivision (Glen-Mary Meadows) is 1/4 mile west of that intersection. Otherwise, use this map: http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Byron ... code=48418


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I think that I'll be able to be there ('bout time, what with missing the summer ones!). That is to say, I've got no conflicts that I know of right now 

I'll have 4 leucs that are 2-3 months OOTW. I can let them go for $30 each.

We'll see how my money holds out, but I might bring a few prints to sell if anyone is interested. Not sure on pricing (or what pictures for that matter), but I would imagine it'd be around $30-$40 for a 8x10 print and frame. If there is interest, let me know (and what pictures you'd be interested in). Otherwise, I might just bring a couple.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I should be making it. If anyone wants any feeders (VC or BJ tropical springs, DT woodlice, bean beetles, dubia roaches, etc . . .) drop me a pm and I'll put a culture together for you. Will also have plenty of bearded dragons available, as well.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We should make it as long as we can both get off work. We might have some orange terribilis froglets ready by then. We have two imi froglets, lots of super blue froglets, a few leuc and cobalt froglets as well. We have extra bean beetles too. As of right now, we still have 4 adult green trivs to sell. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Man I hope I can get off work for this. I would love to meet some of the MI froggers as well as the northern OH people.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

I plan to attend. I'll have to wait until closer to see if Marcia can, we often have our granddaughter on weekends.
Jim


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I don't see Drew on the memberlist anymore on here (must have gotten pruned...). Who has the info on the michigan froggers mailing list nowadays? We need to get an email out to people on the list that are never on D-board.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll give Drew a call.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Josh,

If you can put me on that list, I'd appreciate it. I sent in a request to be put on it a while ago and I'm not sure it ever got read. (This was quite a while ago.)


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I don't handle the list. Drew does that. I think you can sign up by just sending an email to [email protected]


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hrm, Ok I just searched my Email and found that I got one Michigan froggers email and it was from Drew dated June 13. Is the list rarely used?

-Nish


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

I plan on being there. Sent a message to join the list, but I haven't heard anything back yet. Thank goodness for the site here!


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

I should be able to make it. 
I will have available for sale or trade:
12 Blue & black Auratus(Nabors) froglets~$35 each or 4 for $120, or trade,
3 Blue & black Auratus(Nabors)~adult females~$60 each, or trade,
8 Blue leg Ventrimaculatus(S.Stewart)froglets~$35 each or 4 for $120, or trade.
I also may have an Oyapok(Nabors) froglet or two, and some Tricolor froglets, but they may be a bit too young still.

I am looking for:
Red Bastimentos Pumilio~adult/sub adult males/females.
White Bastimentos Pumilio~adult/sub adult females.
Cobalt~adult males.
Blue & black Auratus~(Nabors/Shrom) adult males.
Pm if interested in any frogs/deals, as I may not bring them unless somebody is.
See ya there! 8)


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I need Bribris =O

-Nish


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I just sent out the email sorry about that and I hope to make it to the meeting. I will have intermedius available, pm me with questions or interest.


----------



## tomh71 (Jun 25, 2008)

I am interested in being there. If anyone wants to carpool please let me know.


----------



## MudFrog (May 15, 2008)

Hey Josh, You know I can't pass up a chance to check out your frog room. I will be there.... with a dish to pass and looking for a couple cobalt froglets to match the ones I have...out of water 5/08.


----------



## damizz (Aug 22, 2006)

I should be able to make it this time, I was off on my dates for the past two.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

Well yet another one I can't make! That is the 2 day weekend for the Youth Firearm Deer Season
This is my sons first year to be able to rifle hunt so we are headed North

If anyone need some frogs I should have aval
D. azureus
Cobalts
(2) Solarte (one over 6 months now) SOLD
C. Azureiventris

Have Mint Terribilis in the water!!

Alway looking to trade for what I don't have
Still need some Luecs


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I am denfinately going to be there. I got to see were I am getting all my stuff from.  

I am looking for a female cobalt and a female powder blue. I work for Peters' glass so if ppl need some glass PM me and I will tell you prices. I do cut holes and cut notches for wires too. We have polisher and a beveler in shop.


----------



## MudFrog (May 15, 2008)

Oh if anyone needs live moss, in 8x8 carpets. I just picked up one sheet for 6.95. I can bring some if anyone is interested. Don't ask me what kind it is... woodland moss..LOL He can treat if necessary. I just need a few days notice for him to package up.

And if anyone needs a ride I am coming from Pinckney through Howell


See you then
Lisa


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I will try my best to come. I am starting college tomarrow so I don't know how hard my classes are yet. If I come I will have at least one blue legged vent froglett for 30 dollars and one Imitator froglett for 40 dollars, Imi froglett is 3-4 months old. I also have 2 more blue legged vent tads comming out of the water during the next week. PM me if you are intrested in the frogletts, I don't check my PMs very often.

Curt


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I should be there, will probably have some java and taiwan moss if anyone is interested in any. Also, if youre interested in any other aquarium plants (anubias, crpyts, java fern, etc), let me know and I can bring some as wel.

If anyone has any orange or yellow terribilis, or mints if Josh sells out, Ill be interested. Also, possibly some azureus if I can save up enough money.

Ill figure out some sort of dish to bring as well!

-Mike


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Just remember, if you want plants off of Josh's site (or mine, for that matter) you will need to pre-order them to make sure the plants are there when you are. Feel free to order things you aren't sure you want, better to have them there for you to decide than the other way around.

If anybody is interested in bromeliads, let me know. I may have some unlisted ones. I will probably have some big stock plants to find homes for, as well. 

I'll try to be there. Looks promising. I might have some extra azureus (10-11 months), if I can figure out what genders mine are to try and pair some up.


----------



## playingdecoy (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll be coming - my first meeting, whee! I have nothing to sell, but I'm looking to get started with a group of Imis or Intermedius. Babies are fine - I'm happy to grow up them.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Lacking experience in the "big" frogs, I'm looking to get something that's big, bright, does well in groups, and is rather bold. I was thinking of something like a terribilis or a bright tinct morph (Cobalts or Azureus?). I'm making a tank for the class I'm teaching (with Jerry) and am going to fill a 90 gallon. Ideally, I'd like a group of animals that the students can see easily. I was thinking terribilis just because I could have a little snippet on them being the most toxic vertebrate in the world, but would be open to suggestions  So I guess I'll be shopping for some of those, so any help in the area would be appreciated


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

It looks like I am atually able to make this one. Very glad. I may even try to drag the brother along...
Pm or email me for stuff I can bring. 

Rich


----------



## psychemjr (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you bringing any frogs rich


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

psychemjr said:


> Are you bringing any frogs rich


I am. PM me with wants.

Rich


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Rich, 
Is David going to be doing fecal exams at the meeting?
Thanks,


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Petersi said:


> I am denfinately going to be there. I got to see were I am getting all my stuff from.
> 
> I am looking for a female cobalt and a female powder blue. I work for Peters' glass so if ppl need some glass PM me and I will tell you prices. I do cut holes and cut notches for wires too. We have polisher and a beveler in shop.


Dennis,
I have 3-4 adult female Cobalts available, if you are interested I can bring one to the MI meeting for you. They are from Pat Nabors line, and are around 18 months old. They are in great shape, and ready to lay.
I can let one go for $60, or trade. If you happen to have an extra male Cobalt, or something else on my wanted list, we could work out a trade...Let me know.
Thanks,


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

While I'm thinking about it, Josh if you can get name tags that'd be great. I know a bunch of the faces now, but haven't connected names to everyone!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> While I'm thinking about it, Josh if you can get name tags that'd be great. I know a bunch of the faces now, but haven't connected names to everyone!


Remind me when you get here to get them out. 

With this many coming, I will have to pass off my grilling to anyone with a "grill hand" or I'll be stuck behind the grill all day.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Android1313 said:


> Rich,
> Is David going to be doing fecal exams at the meeting?
> Thanks,


I'm not sure yet if he can even make it , as the vet clinic is open on Satudays for half day. I don't think he will want to drag out the scope for this one.

Rich


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I think I'll be there and will be happy to grill a bit if you're using charcoal.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I would be happy to grill with charcoal if you bring the grill...and charcoal. 

I need to get on a grilling forum or something. I really like grilling, but admittedly, would really like to learn the best practices. And, from what I'm hearing, to do it right, I have to junk my gas grill and get a charcoal grill. My parents just got a new grill that is a combo gas and charcoal. May have to look into one of those...


----------



## ofblong (Sep 11, 2008)

oh wow I just joined this site and saw this thread. Is this a membership type thing? I edited this post cause I was thinking of byron center not byron.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone in MI is welcome to attend.


----------



## ofblong (Sep 11, 2008)

ok sweet. btw I live in Otsego so im not to far from you .


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

MonarchzMan said:


> Anyone in MI is welcome to attend.


What about us ex-pats?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Traitors/ex-pats are required to bring a 2 Liter of Code Red as a duty tax to attend the meeting.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

joshsfrogs said:


> Traitors/ex-pats are required to bring a 2 Liter of Code Red as a duty tax to attend the meeting.


Would it work if I just brought you frogs?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Depends on if the frogs are already mine, in which case a 20 oz would suffice


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Android1313 said:


> Dennis,
> I have 3-4 adult female Cobalts available, if you are interested I can bring one to the MI meeting for you. They are from Pat Nabors line, and are around 18 months old. They are in great shape, and ready to lay.
> I can let one go for $60, or trade. If you happen to have an extra male Cobalt, or something else on my wanted list, we could work out a trade...Let me know.
> Thanks,


sound good to me. I will denfinately buy one of your female from you. I have two Cobalt and I think they are both male but I really dont know. I have to get a good camera and put some pic up here to find out.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Is anyone interested in any java moss, taiwan moss, anubias nana, anubias coffeefolia, or anubias nana petite? I have extra of all... I might have some extra riccia as well, not sure yet though.


----------



## ofblong (Sep 11, 2008)

therizman2 said:


> Is anyone interested in any java moss, taiwan moss, anubias nana, anubias coffeefolia, or anubias nana petite? I have extra of all... I might have some extra riccia as well, not sure yet though.


depends on how much? I am just starting my tank and dont have any plants in it yet.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

3 more days . . .


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Getting excited here! Anyone care what I bring as a side? Any suggestions?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Reminder, if you want plants off of Josh's site, you need to pre-order them. By Saturday morning, anyway. I'll bring anything you want, but I can't bring things I don't know you want...

Rob


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I unfortunately am unable to make this after all. I am waiting for some frogs for a couple MI froggers to come in and can't afford the billion $ it costs to make the trip , and take work off, two weekends in a row. I belive I either emailed or PMed people I am bringing frogs to and still plan on coming in when the shipment goes through. So if I did not contact you and I was bring ing frogs, please contact me for more info not posted here. I hope to make it to another meeting in Mi soon, and plan on hosting another meeting here which is always open to anyone wishing to attend.

Rich


----------



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

I've got a pair of "Golddust" daygeckos that are very good producers for sale or trade? Also, I have some juvi daygeckos that I'd like to let go of also to make room for other things. The juvi's are eating FF's and/or crickets and babyfood. 

1.1 $100. or trade? With planted 12"x12"x18" exoterra and pucklight $160.00
I've got a tentative buyer. If interested let me know by Friday.

juvi's are $15. each

I probably won't be able to make it but I can get them there if there is any interest.


----------



## damizz (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like I am probably not going to be able to make it now... be sure and drink a code red for me.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like I might be driving up by myself. Tony has to work. I will be bringing some orange terribilis froglets, and maybe a few cobalts, leucs, super blues, and imis. Let me know if you want anything in particular. I also have some fresh supplements that we split in half because we never use them all. Let me know if you are interested in those, whatever half the price was that we bought them for. I will take springtails in trade. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Stacey,

I'll cya tomorrow. I'll bring that orchid that I picked up from the meeting at Rob's for you.


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I found someone to ride with me, so I don't have to be in the car 8 hours alone. We are leaving within an hour. See you soon.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Good turnout. Thanks to all who attended; it was nice meeting some new members, and seeing some old ones. Kudos to Josh for hosting.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

It was good to have so many people over. A lot of new faces as well. Can't wait for the meeting at the greenhouse in November.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks josh, it was fun!

Rob


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Anybody get a head count?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I didn't officially count, but Zach had said he counted 23 at one point.


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

how many name tags did we use?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks Josh for hosting. We made it home. We did have to stop to clean all the bugs off my windshield that smeared all over when I started my wipers. It was a great meeting. As for the nametags, I know my friend, Carol, threw away one of the empty sheets. Can't wait to see some of you at MWFF and the next meeting. Where and when is the next meeting?


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

it is in November at the MSU greenhouse


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

I had a great time everyone! It was very educational, and I'm going to start saving my cash up for the next meeting  Can't wait to get more involved in frog keeping.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

BTW, I had fun playing with Ethan! HE is so adorable.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

reggorf said:


> Thanks Josh for hosting. We made it home. We did have to stop to clean all the bugs off my windshield that smeared all over when I started my wipers. It was a great meeting. As for the nametags, I know my friend, Carol, threw away one of the empty sheets. Can't wait to see some of you at MWFF and the next meeting. Where and when is the next meeting?


Still working out the details. I'm chatting with Jerry to see if he'd be willing to come and talk to the group. The first two weekends won't work as they're home football games (NOT a good time to be within a mile of campus!). Jerry is in Nicaragua for the next two weeks, so it might be the last weekend of November or the first weekend of December. If people want to have Jerry come in as a speaker. I'd say we should because he'll just be back from Nicaragua and can talk about what he's doing there.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks to Josh & family for hosting. It was good to see so many people showing up what with the gas prices and all.
I would love to hear Jerry talk about his visit to Nicaragua. I think its a great idea. I hope to see you all again in November 
Cheers!


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

All my pms got deleted and I know someone was interested in intermedius. If it was you send me another pm. Thanks Drew


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, thanks Josh and all who showed up. It was the most people I've seen at a meeting but I've only been to a few of them.


----------

